# Tracy McGrady appreciation thread



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Say what you want about Tracy McGrady. Say that he has an ego, he's selfish, he's lazy, he chokes in the playoffs... and it's probably all true. But for one minute, think about your finest memories of the Rockets franchise since the end of the Hakeem era. It's T-Mac's 13 in 35. It's T-Mac's posterizing Shawn Bradley in the playoffs. It's our 22 game winning streak led by T-Mac while Yao was down. I think we are all disappointed because we knew what T-Mac WAS capable of. He had the potential to be one of the greatest of all time. He and Yao could've been Shaq and Kobe. And in the end, we never made it out of the first round with Tracy McGrady in the line-up. 

Despite this, he was a very entertaining player, and gave the Rockets fans a lot of fond memories. We got him for Francis, Mobley, and Cato, and look at where these guys are now. Anyway I wish Tracy all the best in New York, and that he can live to his word and prove that he does have something left in him.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

T-Mac made me a Rockets fan, and I thank him for that. I've always went against those who say he choked in the playoffs when he always raised his game at that time. It's a shame injuries caught up to him as soon as a competent team was put around him. T-Mac is still my favorite player in the league.

I will be torn on pulling for the Knicks because of the draft picks they have in store for the Rockets.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I was never a Rockets fan but they were one of my favourite teams to watch because of T-Mac.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the first season you were here
Thanks for 13 in 33
Thanks for the 22 game win streak
Thanks for playing your hardest in the playoffs and elevating your game when you felt the need to.

Other than that...Good riddance. Never again do I want to deal with the drama you caused. We gave you many chances and defended you time and time again. Only for you to essentially **** on the franchise, and fans last year in Toronto, in 05-06, "its on me", "after my contract is up I want to play baseball", while the team and fans had to cater to you every need.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Its hurts me to see T-mac play in a different uniform. Good luck in NY!!


----------

